
Dear Java library guy - fogus
http://blog.tmorris.net/dear-java-library-guy/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
======
brown9-2
Dumb code can be written in any language.

~~~
m0th87
True, though some languages are more inviting.

~~~
wlievens
I don't get it. What does this have to do with Java?

------
frisco
I like the check for /etc/passwd. For a second the thought that it might just
be the most ghetto platform check heuristic ever blipped into my mind, and
then I remembered that integer arithmetic is totally portable anyway so it
doesn't matter -- and it's Java, so it doesn't matter. I hope OP actually saw
this code in the wild somewhere; that'd be kind of amazing.

------
juiceandjuice
DRY humor?

~~~
DanielRibeiro
Don't know. Maybe some humor, but definitely not dry.

~~~
juiceandjuice
DRY bumor?

